# is 6 months too young?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 2 registered nigi does , one is a yearling and bred, the other is 6
months old. I would like to breed her soon so I'm not in 'newborns' all summer long. She is healthy, friendly and will soon be on Molly's herbal products as well. I have found a small buck who is also willing and able.
Any comments?
Oh, I am also new to goats and new to this forum! 
Thanks
Heidi


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I think that's too young.. i'd rather leave her dry next year than push her to have babies beforshe's mature enough to


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I completely agree.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

6 months is too young IMO....I like to wait til they are a year or a bit older to breed the first time, definately gives them more chance to grow up themselves.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree with what was said above.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks so much for experienced opinions... my vet had checked out the girls and said "go ahead and breed her" but I am going to re-think my plans... Are kidding problems what is possibly aniticipated?
I have heard "comparison stories that said 7 mo breeding and 1 year ...
there was no difference" ?? but my plans are not set in stone.... I have a yearling bred already, so I'll have a start this year anyway.
Thanks again
Heidi


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Vets aren't always right ....not alot of them know about goats....that is why we are here....we have learned through trial and error ....so we help teach new breeders..the right and the wrong way....I am so glad you asked.... that tells me you are a smart and caring breeder... :thumbup: That age is way to young..... I like to wait til they are at least 1 to 1 1/2 years old..... they have a better chance at growth and are more mature and ready to be momma's..... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

to me it depends -- for standard dairy goats its 7 months or 80lbs with minis I like to wait till they are 10+ months old but it really depends on the size. I have kept some does dry while breeding others of the same age. I make a determination based on the individual doe. 

That said since you are new to goats I dont recommend breeding a doe that young or even before she is a year old due to the complications that can arise.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You know, I'm going to kinda play it by ear... so to speak. I'm going to watch her cycle a couple of times.. and get more familiar with her. I also just printed a "year calendar" and I'll have a look at what I'm apt to be doing at different times. Then perhaps in a couple months I'll revisit this
whole breeding thing.
Thanks so much for all the goat wisdom.. and I'm enjoying reading all
of the posts, and learning SO MUCH!
Heidi


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I never breed my does during their first year. They are all about 18 months by the time I breed them. After losing my doe and her two kids from a very difficult delivery last year, I know I will never breed any younger.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

with my myotonics and boers, I waited till they were 1yr to 18 months depending on their size


----------

